# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  HTV traži...

## Gabi25

...par koji je pisao Milinoviću da snime kratak prilog za Hrvatsku uživo. 
Mediji nas prate i ovaj put, nemojmo ignorirati ovu priliku da i mi ustanemo i kažemo što mislimo o tome što nas ministar omalovažava i što nas podcjenjuje.
Neka nas se čuje i neka se ipak zna da smo tu i da se nećemo pokriti ušima i čekati i šutjeti

Molim vas da se javite ovdje ili meni na pp. Nemamo puno vremena jer bi se snimalo u srijedu.

----------


## tonili

Hajde, hajde - nije strašno! Nećete biti sami - vjerojatno će više ljudi dat izjavu  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Podižem, cure ovo su rijetke prilike koje moramo iskoristiti

----------


## BHany

i ja sam došla malo potaknuti, znate da je važno...

----------


## Snekica

Ja ovaj put ne mogu, ali zato pozivam druge cure nek se jave! Go go girls!

----------

